# [Tool] Win API Fehlerdecoder



## Kurt (30 November 2004)

Hallo,

wenn man Funktionen aus dem WinAPI verwendet, gibt es als Returnwert 32Bit Fehlercodes, deren Bedeutung man dann in Headerfiles oder im Inet sucht und sucht und sucht.

Bei MS gibt es dazu ein *Komandozeilen-TOOL*, das bei Übergabe der Zahl, die Bedeutung ausspuckt.

kurt


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2005)

Danke Kurt, guter Tip.


----------

